# [ESET] Error ld.so object libesets_pac.so

## spy20

Bonjour,

j'ai installé le logiciel ESET (Nod32). A la fin de l'install il demande un reboot de la machine. Ce que j'ai fais.

Et là le drame, plein d'erreus redondantes, et impossible de booter (prompt possible).

Voici l'erreur

ERROR : ld.so object libesets_pac.so from /etc/ld/so.preload cannot be preloaded ignored

En effet, sur Internet on trouve plusieurs informations qui indique de faire de un LD_PRELOAD.

Mais pour mon cas, je ne vois pas quoi faire.

Le fichier en question est présent sous /etc en date du 16/07

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

----------

## spy20

Si je fais un simple

LD_PRELOAD=/etc/ld.so.preload

Il me retourne pas d'erreur à la commande.

Mais les affiche dés que je fais un ls rrrr

----------

## barul

Je saisis pas que les erreurs puissent arriver avec l'installation d'un AV Windows…

----------

## spy20

Bien qu'étant disponible sur Linux.

Toutefois j'ai pu booter, le soucis c'était le RAID qui voulait me faire une blague rr.

J'ai trouvé ceci

http://download.eset.com/manuals/ESET_EFS_3_UserGuide_ENU.pdf en page 12

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5.3.2     Installation and configuration
> 
> The lib esets_p a c.so library module is installed using a standard installation mechanism of the preloaded libraries. One has
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Un posteur dit de supprimmer les lignes LD_PRELOAD présente dans .bashrc ou .kderc or, je n'ai pas de lignes LD_PRELOAD.

 

----------

## barul

Enfin sinon, les AV Windows dispo sont Linux sont destinés à détecter les virus Windows pour pas qu'ils aillent sur les périphériques amovibles, non?

----------

## spy20

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Je saisis pas que les erreurs puissent arriver avec l'installation d'un AV Windows…

 

Eset propose même un programme pour le désinstaller, là j'ai ris ...   :Razz: 

----------

## spy20

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Enfin sinon, les AV Windows dispo sont Linux sont destinés à détecter les virus Windows pour pas qu'ils aillent sur les périphériques amovibles, non?

 

Oui je suis bien d'accord.

J'utilise actuellement ClamAV, mais rien ne m'empêche d'en tester d'autres par curiosité

----------

## barul

Bah c'est vrai que rien ne t'en empêche, mais bon… Ce qui m'intrigue (et ce n'est en rien un reproche) c'est l'utilité.

----------

